# Assassin's Creed Unity



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

Esce finalmente allo scoperto Ubisoft: dopo le informazioni divulgate negli scorsi giorni da Kotaku,è stato ufficializzato il nuovo capitolo della saga degli assassini (per ora pare solo per Next Gen).
Il nuovo gioco si chiamerà _Unity_ e avrà luogo nella Francia della Rivoluzione.Quì sotto il primo video ufficiale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

Personalmente avrei preferito qualcosa di più esotico,tipo il Giappone feudale o l'antico Egitto.


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2014)

Graficamente siamo a livelli pazzeschi ormai. 

Comunque se uscirà solo per NextGen mi sa proprio che passo, per ora non è nei miei programmi di prendere la PS4.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Graficamente siamo a livelli pazzeschi ormai.
> 
> Comunque se uscirà solo per NextGen mi sa proprio che passo, per ora non è nei miei programmi di prendere la PS4.


Io devo ancora esplorare per bene questa generazione. Eccetto The Last Of Us, GTA IV e mettiamoci anche The Darkness (il primo è un gran bel gioco), non ho ancora giocato a titoli degni di nota, ma solo ai vari Fifa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Graficamente siamo a livelli pazzeschi ormai.
> 
> Comunque se uscirà solo per NextGen mi sa proprio che passo, per ora non è nei miei programmi di prendere la PS4.



Secondo alcune voci uscirà un gioco anche per la Old Gen,ma non sarà Unity.


----------



## Butcher (21 Marzo 2014)

Io ancora non ho preso il IV...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Personalmente avrei preferito qualcosa di più esotico,tipo il Giappone feudale o l'antico Egitto.



bel periodo la Rivoluzione Francese
per quello che vuoi c'è tempo...io preferivo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale nella Germania Nazista però va benissimo anche la Francia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Io ancora non ho preso il IV...



io invece li ho giocati alla cavolo di cane...mi mancano il 2 e il 3...quello di Firenze con Ezio e quello con Connor


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> bel periodo la Rivoluzione Francese
> per quello che vuoi c'è tempo...io preferivo la Seconda Guerra Mondiale nella Germania Nazista però va benissimo anche la Francia



Però in un periodo cosi moderno diventerebbe troppo un gioco da armi da fuoco, un pò inattuabile secondo me...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però in un periodo cosi moderno diventerebbe troppo un gioco da armi da fuoco, un pò inattuabile secondo me...



dopo questo con la rivoluzione francese infatti sarebbe meglio fare qualcosa di molto antico come l'egitto, però in futuro dovranno farlo uno sulla seconda guerra Mondiale...è un momento storico importantissimo


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dopo questo con la rivoluzione francese infatti sarebbe meglio fare qualcosa di molto antico come l'egitto, però in futuro dovranno farlo uno sulla seconda guerra Mondiale...è un momento storico importantissimo



Per me storie moderne farebbero perdere le caratteristiche del gioco...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me storie moderne farebbero perdere le caratteristiche del gioco...



ma già la Rivoluzione Francese e la guerra d'indipendenza Americana sono moderne...a me piacerebbe tanto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

Finirà mai questa saga? Ci stanno marciando sopra tantissimo ormai.


----------



## Doctore (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me storie moderne farebbero perdere le caratteristiche del gioco...



alla fine asce,spade e coltelli in chiave moderna possono essere attuali secondo me...
Poi cmq prima di arrivare alla seconda guerra mondiale devono passare per la prima almeno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Finirà mai questa saga? Ci stanno marciando sopra tantissimo ormai.


Non è una brutta saga, anzi. Però fanno uscire uno, due giochi all'anno. Un pò di tregua farebbe bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non è una brutta saga, anzi. Però fanno uscire uno, due giochi all'anno. Un pò di tregua farebbe bene.


Per carità, l'adoro, è probabilmente la mia preferita, però ormai un gioco all'anno... sempre nello stesso periodo poi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per carità, l'adoro, è probabilmente la mia preferita, però ormai un gioco all'anno... sempre nello stesso periodo poi.


Hai ragione, è proprio quello che critico infatti. Non dico fare come la square-enix con Kh 3, ma almeno un anno senza AC, non farebbe male. Tanto sono in dirittura d'arrivo tanti bei giochi, sia su console old che next-gen.


----------



## Jino (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma già la Rivoluzione Francese e la guerra d'indipendenza Americana sono moderne...a me piacerebbe tanto



Si ma se parliamo del 900 girano armi automatiche e semiautomatiche, ti pare possibile realizzare un AC senza far si che il personaggio le utilizzi? E secondo me diventerebbe uno sparatutto!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per carità, l'adoro, è probabilmente la mia preferita, però ormai un gioco all'anno... sempre nello stesso periodo poi.



ma solo a me va benissimo così? Di epoche ce ne sono tantissimi potrebbero farne benissimo altri 10 (minimo)
l'importante è che li fanno come Brotherhood, Black Flag e come dite voi il 2 a Firenze


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma se parliamo del 900 girano armi automatiche e semiautomatiche, ti pare possibile realizzare un AC senza far si che il personaggio le utilizzi? E secondo me diventerebbe uno sparatutto!



già è quello il rischio...lo sparatutto
infatti se lo vogliono fare devono stare molto molto attenti...sarebbe stupendo anche la Mafia Americana degli anni 20!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Marzo 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma solo a me va benissimo così? Di epoche ce ne sono tantissimi potrebbero farne benissimo altri 10 (minimo)
> l'importante è che li fanno come Brotherhood, Black Flag e come dite voi il 2 a Firenze


Ad un certo punto stancano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Marzo 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad un certo punto stancano.



a me no xD


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2014)

Primo trailer del gioco dall'E3


----------



## Hellscream (27 Luglio 2014)

Trailer del gameplay sempre dall'E3


----------



## Doctore (27 Luglio 2014)

la canzone del trailer è stupenda


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2014)

Sembra carino... Comunque ho detto che la PS4 l'avrei presa quando ci sarebbe stato un gioco degno, beh non credo si tratterà di AC, piuttosto attendo Uncharted 4, che però temo vada per le lunghe.


----------



## juventino (28 Luglio 2014)

L'anno scorso Black Flag è riuscito a riconquistarmi, vediamo se ci riuscirà anche Unity.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Luglio 2014)

Mi piace molto AC,ho tutti i capitoli fin'ora usciti e sicuramente appena prendero la PS4 acquistero' anche Unity


----------



## Hellscream (31 Ottobre 2014)

Whta's this?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2014)

Non oso immaginare la grafica dei giochi fra 5 anni.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2014)

Manca poco  Anche se dubito di averlo al day one, l'ho prenotato con unieuro a 49 euro più una batteria esterna per il telefono in regalo. Ricordo l'hanno scorso con GTA V sempre da loro (si sono fusi con Expert), l'ho avuto 4-5 dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2014)

Non so se prenderlo, magari più in là, Black Flag manco lo finii.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non so se prenderlo, magari più in là, Black Flag manco lo finii.



Beh allora se non ti era piaciuto il black meglio fai a meno di prendere pure questo, lo stampo tutto sommato è lo stesso. Poi certo se non ti piaceva solo per un discorso di ambientazioni allora è un altro conto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh allora se non ti era piaciuto il black meglio fai a meno di prendere pure questo, lo stampo tutto sommato è lo stesso. Poi certo se non ti piaceva solo per un discorso di ambientazioni allora è un altro conto



Non credo che non gli è piaciuto. Sarebbe la prima persona al mondo.
Visto che non ho la PS4, mi interessa molto AC Rogue. Il protagonista ha una storia diversa da tutti.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non credo che non gli è piaciuto. Sarebbe la prima persona al mondo.
> Visto che non ho la PS4, mi interessa molto AC Rogue. Il protagonista ha una storia diversa da tutti.



Secondo me il Rogue sarà poca roba, è evidente che hanno lavorato pesantemente sul gioco di nuova generazione, il Rogue è solo un gioco dato in pasto ai tanti tantissimi utenti di PS3, giusto per fare vendite e numeri. Di fatto hanno preso la base del black flag e ci hanno lavorato su personaggi ed una trama nuova, per il resto è identico al predecessore.

Certo se non ti puoi prendere PS4 fai bene a giocare il Rogue, ma sinceramente volerei molto molto basso sul valore di questo gioco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh allora se non ti era piaciuto il black meglio fai a meno di prendere pure questo, lo stampo tutto sommato è lo stesso. Poi certo se non ti piaceva solo per un discorso di ambientazioni allora è un altro conto


Ma guarda, Black Flag mi piacque pure, l'innovazione delle battaglie navali è stata veramente una grande trovata. È il titolo in generale che mi ha stancato, forse per questo non lo finii, alla fine è sempre lo stesso gameplay, la stessa storia con templari e assassini, gli stessi "segreti" con dei e passati misteriosi alle spalle... mi ha stufato.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Rogue sarà poca roba, è evidente che hanno lavorato pesantemente sul gioco di nuova generazione, il Rogue è solo un gioco dato in pasto ai tanti tantissimi utenti di PS3, giusto per fare vendite e numeri. Di fatto hanno preso la base del black flag e ci hanno lavorato su personaggi ed una trama nuova, per il resto è identico al predecessore.
> 
> Certo se non ti puoi prendere PS4 fai bene a giocare il Rogue, ma sinceramente volerei molto molto basso sul valore di questo gioco.



La prima cosa che è pensato quando ho visto il trailer del rogue è stata: "Templar's Creed"


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me il Rogue sarà poca roba, è evidente che hanno lavorato pesantemente sul gioco di nuova generazione, il Rogue è solo un gioco dato in pasto ai tanti tantissimi utenti di PS3, giusto per fare vendite e numeri. Di fatto hanno preso la base del black flag e ci hanno lavorato su personaggi ed una trama nuova, per il resto è identico al predecessore.
> 
> *Certo se non ti puoi prendere PS4 fai bene a giocare il Rogue, ma sinceramente volerei molto molto basso sul valore di questo gioco.*



Questo è sicuro. Lo prenderò probabilmente ad aprile, maggio quando costerà 25-30


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2014)

Qualcuno l'ha preso??? Ne parlano benissimo, ma si aspettavano di più. Come sono stati GTA V e Mafia 2, grandissimi giochi, ma si poteva fare di più.


----------



## Jino (15 Novembre 2014)

Io l'ho preso al Day One.

Non ci ho giocato ancora abbastanza per dare un giudizio preciso, quindi per ora ti parlo di prime impressioni. 

La cosa migliore è sicuramente l'immenso lavoro fatto sulla città di Parigi o sulle ambientazioni in generale, la cura dei dettagli, la vita della popolazione, ti puoi perdere via veramente minuti e minuti a vedere cosa la gente sta combinando. In questo senso è un gioco da 10.

Poi tecnicamente secondo me mantiene un pò gli stessi difetti dei predecessori, nel senso che nei movimenti, nelle battaglie, o alcune inquadrature sono da bestemmie per l'incapacità di fare quello che vorresti fare.

Infine il vero difetto ad oggi è l'infinita quantità di bug e cali di frame, per non parlare dei server ubisoft che cadono continuamente. In questo senso credo tra qualche settimana il gioco potrebbe essere per questi motivi sicuramente migliorato.

Ad oggi gli do un 8, tra qualche settimana vedremo come la penso.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Novembre 2014)

Per Nataòe voglio balck Flag e questo qui.
Ma mi serve una console o un computer nuovo. 
Vediamo se riesco a tirar fuori qualche soldino


----------



## Jino (16 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per Nataòe voglio balck Flag e questo qui.
> Ma mi serve una console o un computer nuovo.
> Vediamo se riesco a tirar fuori qualche soldino



Se hai soldi da spendere prenditi PS4, mi sono preso lo sfizio ad ottobre per premiarmi sia per il compleanno che per il fatto di non fumare da un anno  Beh, è stato un gran bell'acquisto!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infine il vero difetto ad oggi è l'infinita quantità di bug e cali di frame, per non parlare dei server ubisoft che cadono continuamente. In questo senso credo tra qualche settimana il gioco potrebbe essere per questi motivi sicuramente migliorato.



Ho visto in internet dei bug esilaranti  Un peccato comunque, perchè questo Unity poteva dare di più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se hai soldi da spendere prenditi PS4, mi sono preso lo sfizio ad ottobre per premiarmi sia per il compleanno che per il fatto di non fumare da un anno  Beh, è stato un gran bell'acquisto!



Strano, tempo fa eri d'accordo con me sul fatto di prenderla a fine 2015-inizio 2016


----------



## Butcher (16 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho visto in internet dei bug esilaranti  Un peccato comunque, perchè questo Unity poteva dare di più.



Patchati!


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Strano, tempo fa eri d'accordo con me sul fatto di prenderla a fine 2015-inizio 2016



Sisi, hai ragione, alla fine ci sono pochi giochi purtroppo, converebbe prenderla più avanti quando hai già qualche gioco da recuperare a costi relativamente bassi. Ma poi è arrivato il giorno in cui avevo bisogno di darmi una gioia, le ragazze vanno a fare shopping per rendersi felici, io vado a comprare tecnologia. Ebbene ho deciso, volevo lo Unity e cosi ho fatto il colpo


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ho visto in internet dei bug esilaranti  Un peccato comunque, perchè questo Unity poteva dare di più.



Hanno lanciato già due patch che hanno risolto quasi tutti i bug, certo è un pò scandaloso comunque mandare fuori un gioco in questo stato. Ad ogni modo, il gioco per me merita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sisi, hai ragione, alla fine ci sono pochi giochi purtroppo, converebbe prenderla più avanti quando hai già qualche gioco da recuperare a costi relativamente bassi. Ma poi è arrivato il giorno in cui avevo bisogno di darmi una gioia, le ragazze vanno a fare shopping per rendersi felici, io vado a comprare tecnologia. Ebbene ho deciso, volevo lo Unity e cosi ho fatto il colpo



Ahah 2014 infatti non è uscito praticamente niente per la 4 (inspiegabilmente hanno fatto registrare vendite record di Console Ps4). Nel 2015 invece è proprio la svolta


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2014)

Io ho black flag, ma è tutto ripetitivo, non mi entusiasma manco un po', però per 25 euro ne valeva la pena comprarlo.


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se hai soldi da spendere prenditi PS4, mi sono preso lo sfizio ad ottobre per premiarmi sia per il compleanno che per il fatto di non fumare da un anno  Beh, è stato un gran bell'acquisto!



l'online è free?
O meglio, so che cè una versione free ed una a pagamento. cio che chiedo è se la versione free permette il multiplayer online.


----------



## Jino (24 Novembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> l'online è free?
> O meglio, so che cè una versione free ed una a pagamento. cio che chiedo è se la versione free permette il multiplayer online.



Sinceramente non ne sono sicuro ma....

Il discorso è che PS4 a differenza della 3 non ti permette di giocare gratuitamente contro altri utenti senza l'abbonamento a plus. Quindi, tutte le missioni coop le puoi fare solamente se possiedi appunto quest'ultimo, quello che puoi fare gratuitamente è qualsiasi altra cosa non riguardi altri utenti, quindi prendere varie casse del tesoro oppure premi sull'online in base a determinati obiettivi conseguiti. 

Almeno, credo proprio sia cosi.


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ne sono sicuro ma....
> 
> Il discorso è che PS4 a differenza della 3 non ti permette di giocare gratuitamente contro altri utenti senza l'abbonamento a plus. Quindi, tutte le missioni coop le puoi fare solamente se possiedi appunto quest'ultimo, quello che puoi fare gratuitamente è qualsiasi altra cosa non riguardi altri utenti, quindi prendere varie casse del tesoro oppure premi sull'online in base a determinati obiettivi conseguiti.
> 
> Almeno, credo proprio sia cosi.


sostanzialmente il multiplayer è a pagamento, probabilmente il pro principale di PS contro xbox non esiste piu, a questo punto è, in pratica, realmente solo una questione di esclusive. A meno che ci sian rilevanti differenze di prezzi per gli abbonamenti. 
Grazie per la delucidazione, credo mi interessero alle esclusive a questo punto.


----------



## Jino (25 Novembre 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> sostanzialmente il multiplayer è a pagamento, probabilmente il pro principale di PS contro xbox non esiste piu, a questo punto è, in pratica, realmente solo una questione di esclusive. A meno che ci sian rilevanti differenze di prezzi per gli abbonamenti.
> Grazie per la delucidazione, credo mi interessero alle esclusive a questo punto.



L'abbonamento a PS costa leggermente meno. Poi ovviamente ognuno fa la valutazione su quali esclusive preferisce, io ad esempio sono andato sul sicuro con PS4, gusti ovviamente miei.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2014)

Non si riesce a giocare in coop manco morti. Uno schifo


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non si riesce a giocare in coop manco morti. Uno schifo



Io ieri ci ho giocato senza problemi... che poi il gioco ne abbia parecchi è cosa nota...


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non si riesce a giocare in coop manco morti. Uno schifo


Penso metteranno una patch che risolverà il problema, come avviene con altri giochi.


----------



## Jino (29 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Penso metteranno una patch che risolverà il problema, come avviene con altri giochi.



L'altro giorno ne è uscita una da 2,7gb  non l'ho ancora provato bene ma credo abbiano risolto quasi tutto


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno ne è uscita una da 2,7gb  non l'ho ancora provato bene ma credo abbiano risolto quasi tutto


Madò solo robaccia che riempe l'hd.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Novembre 2014)

Premessa: Non ho ne ps4 ne one per giocarci.

Ma mi fan morire la gente che sta li a polemizzare per i cali di frame rate... come se le cose importanti in un gioco siano i frame rate....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Novembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Penso metteranno una patch che risolverà il problema, come avviene con altri giochi.



Ne han già rilasciate tre e niente da fare. Uno scempio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Novembre 2014)

Più che il framerate è il popup che è indecente, i personaggi della folla appaiono anche a un centimetro di distanza.
Solo nei vecchi giochi racing dell'era PS1 succedevano cose del genere.
Poi assieme al pop up a volte si vedono i vestiti della gente della folla che si modificano random.

Da fermo è stupendo, ma in movimento è abbastanza indecente.


----------



## Bawert (3 Dicembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Premessa: Non ho ne ps4 ne one per giocarci.
> 
> Ma mi fan morire la gente che sta li a polemizzare per i cali di frame rate... come se le cose importanti in un gioco siano i frame rate....



Oddio... io preferisco avere un gioco meno bello graficamente ma con frame stabili che uno graficamente stupendo ma poi va a scatti


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2014)

Io sinceramente questo andare a scatti non l'ho mai notato. Sarà che non sono poi cosi delicato, ma non mi pare una cosa cosi grave.


----------



## ale009 (25 Dicembre 2014)

Al di là dei bug che è più una questione tecnica. per ora, sono solo alla sequenza 3, trovo questo gioco meraviglioso, sarà che amo il periodo storico di questo capitolo però è veramente fatto bene. Finalmente siamo tornati ai livelli dei primi capitoli, gli ultimi due non li ho amati particorlmente.


----------



## Jino (26 Dicembre 2014)

Io sono quasi alla fine, manca davvero qualche oretta per finirlo. Gioco da luci ed ombre, alcune cose fantastiche, altre meno. La collocazione storica è fantastica, però poco a poco si scopre essere solamente un contorno, non ti sembra mai di esser realmente immerso nella rivoluzione francese, sembra una cosa solo di sfondo. La trama a me sinceramente ha preso pochino, in questo senso Ubisoft credo sia ora faccia qualche passo avanti, le trame di AC stanno diventando veramente piatte, prive di emozioni e profondità.

La ricostruzione di Parigi è una cosa deliziosa, complimenti davvero, anche il popolo hanno ragione quando dicono di averlo ricreato vivo. Ma qui salta in ballo un difetto enorme, finchè cammini, vai piano sembra tutto perfetto, quando cominci a correre e metter sotto "pressione" escono difetti allucinanti, come individui che fino a 10 metri sono una cosa, a 5 si trasformano in un'altra. 

Poi il lato tecnico, il vero tallone d'achille di AC Unity e fondamentalmente dei predecessori, a volte non riuscire a far fare al personaggio quello che vuoi tu. Se ad inizio gioco quando sei inesperto lo puoi anche accettare non lo è dopo parecchie ore di gioco, ci prendi oggettivamente mano, sei bravo, eppure delle volte fa tutt'altro rispetto a quello che vorresti faccia. Il personaggio a volte è macchinoso, impacciato, sono cose che mi irritano da morire. Mi irrita correre per le strade, passare vicino ad una sedia e vedere il personaggio che ci sale e si blocca li, due ore per scendere. E' inacettabile.

Unity è un bel gioco per carità, sopratutto la ricostruzione di Parigi merita un 10, però veramente si poteva e doveva fare di più. Preferisco che per due anni non ne esca nemmeno uno, ma quando esce sia di livello superiore. Non si può andare oltre l'8, qualcuno darebbe addirittura 7,5 e non avrebbe tutti i torti, ma dispiace perchè con un lavoro maggiore e più pazienza il gioco potrebbe esser da 9, categoria capolavori.


----------

